# is this a classical song???



## aligator (Sep 11, 2013)

..i need opinions


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Opinion: no, no, no, no, no. It is so far off that I can only imagine you posted it to draw more clicks on tjis video.


----------



## aligator (Sep 11, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Opinion: no, no, no, no, no. It is so far off that I can only imagine you posted it to draw more clicks on tjis video.


no im wondering because i had a disagreement..thnx by the way


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

No,you really don't want my opinion !


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

It all depends on how we define "classical song."


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

At least it really is a song -- you know, with singing of a sort involved. It's in a classic pop style. Big difference between "classic" and "classical."


----------

